# Allow users to mount/umount ???

## friedmud

How do I allow other users to mount/umount???  It says it can only be done as root - I think it is lying!   :Wink: 

Derek

----------

## tomte

 *friedmud wrote:*   

> How do I allow other users to mount/umount???  It says it can only be done as root - I think it is lying!  
> 
> Derek

 

add 'user' to the options in the fstab-entry,

you shouldn't enable this for harddisks, just for the removeable-media devices...

regards,

tom

----------

## friedmud

Thanks for the quick reply - that worked immediately.

Derek

----------

## hanno

The supermount-patch for current kernels can be found at

http://people.mandrakesoft.com/~quintela/supermount/

I didn't try it, so I don't know if it works.

----------

